# Sticky  Reminder: Threads about individual players



## cpawfan

All threads about individual players are for the Prospect Profiles sub-forum. 

If you have questions about a player, please ask it in the thread dedicated to that player. This thread lists all of the players we have threads for and provides a link to them. As new profiles are added, the list is updated. We also merge additional threads about the player into the existing thread.

This doesn't kill any discussion about players as those of us that have been using it since we started this in November have kept it quite active. It is a simple organization process that makes it easier to for everyone to find out the information they are looking for.


----------

